# Swell Reptiles Vs. Exo Terra



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,
Has anyone ordered any of the swell reptiles own brand stuff?

From what I can see on their website most of their products are just rebranded exo terra items.

Their glass vivs look identical.

I was wondering if anyone could confirm this and let me know if the quality differs from the genuine exo terra stuff.

Here's a link to one of the glass vivs http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...lass-terrarium-60cm-x-45cm-x-45cm-322254.html


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

I got a bunch of plants and they are similar to exo terra but not as good quality. I suspect that if they are coming form the same place they are not going through the same quality checks. They are like an oil painting, crap up close but form a distance there fine.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Think it's just the wrong picture on the website.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/861878-my-first-ever-terrarium-pics.html


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

That's weird though cuz when you zoom in on the picture on the site it hasn't got the exo terra logo on the lock at the front.

So this is either a rebranded exo terra, a complete knock off or a photoshopped image.

From the thread you linked the swell stuff looks pretty good on its own merits so I don't know why they are using images of one product and selling another.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Meko said:


> Think it's just the wrong picture on the website.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/861878-my-first-ever-terrarium-pics.html


Apparently they changed supplier a while back of their own branded vivaria, so they'll look different to those ones now. Personally I had some pretty good quality plastic plants from them, but that's the only own brand stuff I've bought so can't really comment on the terrarium. But it does look very much like a rebranded exo. They have an account on here, maybe send them a message or an email OP and see if they can clear it up for you?


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

I realised they are on here when I read the thread that was linked in an earlier post. I have PMed them with a link to this thread and explained that I didn't know they were on here do hopefully they will respond and clear it up.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi folks

Thanks for your interest in Swell's own brand products.

Our own brand products are sourced from many different suppliers both in the local area and further afield. This includes substrates, foods, lighting and heating.

Here's a link so you can see all the Swell's own products:

Swell Reptiles

Regarding the Swell's own terrariums, it's funny you say they are like Exo Terra ones when if anything they are actually more similar to the Komodo ones. We don't have many of the Swell terrariums in at the moment though.

Some of the Swell stuff you may notice as being similar to bigger brands but others are quite unique (such as our incubator, waterfalls etc).

What you will find with our products is that it's a matter of choice. From customer feedback some of the Swell stuff is actually superior quality to the equivalent bigger brands, some on a par and some not quite as good - but cheaper.

As for the Exo Terra plants, you are probably right to be fair, they are a bit nicer looking and bushier than the Swell ones so the choice is yours, get the slightly better Exo Terra ones or the slightly cheaper Swell ones - we sell both. We are always looking for improvements and new suppliers and have a huge amount of new own brand products being added to the site in the coming weeks.

What we want to offer is choice, dependant on budget and we believe the own brand products are a great help towards this.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for responding Swell. 
I know for one I'm defiantly interested in some of your compact light hoods. 
I have had some issues with the exo terra one I got recently. Do you do a 90cm version that can fit on the 90x45x45 exo terra tank?
Mine melted a bit when pets at home sold me a 40w night glo in a 15w box. But it was blowing bulbs before that anyway.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*canopy*

Hi

Our Compact hoods don't go that big see here: Swell Compact Canopy

But our Pro Canopy does. See here: http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...gs-487/swell-pro-terrarium-canopy-323202.html

We will have some more Pro Canopies back in stock in about three weeks time.

If you can't wait, you could get one of our Exo Terra ones: Compact Top Canopy

Hope that helps.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks. The pro ones are a bit more than I need. 
I just want a light source and something that will stop the cats sitting on top of the mesh lid and eyeballing the gecko. Lol
Is a 90cm version of the compact top something you might consider?
It would be great if it had separate plugs for different lights so I could have a night and day setting on timer plugs.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Terrarium*

Hi folks

Just to be clear, we've changed the image on this product. I think it may have had an Exo Terra pic, but the one on there now is definitely a Swell one.

Thanks


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*10% off from Swell*

Hi everyone, we're very eggcited to be able to offer you an Easter eggstravaganza! :2thumb:

This weekend, you can get 10% off from Swell Reptiles (excludes VivExotic products) from now until Monday night!

So take advantage of this eggcellent deal or we'll come back and think of some more egg puns!



Also, we have a great competition running on our Facebook page at the moment: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Swell...ref=ts&fref=ts where you can win a free Egg-o-bator worth £89.99 - all you have to do is post a pic of your reptile looking Easter-ish and we'll send the prize to the pic we like best!

Don't forget as well, we have a great sale on, on the Mussel compact vivs - with prices starting at just £32.99.

Get them when you can!


----------

